# Potential puppy



## ENowak91 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I've been scrolling through this forum for a little while now looking at GSD's and trying to learn as much as I can. Figured it was about time I create an account and make my first post.

My girlfriend and I have been talking about getting a dog for quite sometime and I think the time has finally come to make the next step. We will be moving into a new apartment that allows dogs, and then plan on buying a house sometime next year. 
We are very active with kayaking and hiking so I'm not too worried about the dog being cramped up in an apartment.

So anyways, I have been casually looking and trying to find the right breeder and I have been talking to a lady who should have puppies available right after our vacation so it seems like this is the right time to go for it.

I guess the point of this post is to get as much info as possible and learn anything I can from the experts.

Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Certainly read ALL the stickies in the puppy forums, GSD pups are pretty unique little landsharks if you're not used to it.

Stack the odds in your favour, look up the thread on finding a responsible breeder and ensure that the parents are health tested and titled, don't be afraid to ask the breeder why they chose the two parents they did. A puppy is a 12+ year commitment, you want the best of the best


----------



## ENowak91 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you! I definitely will read everything twice lol


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Also double check that the apartment that allows dogs specifically allows GSDs. A lot of dog friendly properties will still have a restricted breeds list and more often than not our pointy eared, big toothed breed is on there.


----------



## ENowak91 (Mar 11, 2015)

Kahrg4 said:


> Also double check that the apartment that allows dogs specifically allows GSDs. A lot of dog friendly properties will still have a restricted breeds list and more often than not our pointy eared, big toothed breed is on there.



Yes, I'll definitely double check!


----------

